# Concord Port



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 23, 2011)

I am posting this here because most grape winemakers would consider this a country wine not a real grape wine.

We added 13 cans of welches frozen concord grape concentrate and added warm water to 3 gallons, tossed in some oak, nutrients and pectinase and some EC-11118. Yes, our plan is to make an extremely grapey popcycle style high alchohol wine. I am going to keep feeding the yeast with more conc as the gravity falls untill they just absolutely give up!

Crackedcork


----------



## mayberry (Jan 23, 2011)

Dark-roasted oak, I'd guess? Thought about tossing in some bananas or something to round out the body?


----------



## JimmyT (Jun 1, 2015)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> I am posting this here because most grape winemakers would consider this a country wine not a real grape wine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just doing some searching on a welches port and came across this. How did this turn out by doing all your step feeding with concentrate?


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 1, 2015)

Acid went a bit high, we did an MLF and cold crashing in winter, it worked out very well, next time I think I will just step feed with sugar to cut down on the acid levels some. WVMJ


----------

